#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-25
<Sovo> hi ongolaBoy, je viens de voir ton mail about le depot narty
<ongolaBoy> yep
<IzaneFG> il n'est pas encore arrivé chez moi... surement entre deux routeurs :D
<IzaneFG> Allo Paris, ici Yaoundé, est ce que tu peux me passé Ngaoundéré? :p
<ongolaBoy> oui, nous allons passer par djakarta.. veuillez patienter la mise à jour du routeur :D
<IzaneFG> DDL
<Sovo> ongolaBoy je crois que pour l'UAP ca va grandement nous facilite la tache
<Sovo> comme je le disais dans mon mail, j'aurais une rencontre avec julius et romeo pour coordiner la creation du cd masterise/uap
<Sovo> donc on reflechira pour voir comment faire pour nous procurer ca
<ongolaBoy> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2011-04-30
<Warrens> .
<Warrens> locobot_2: hi
<Warrens> ubuntulo1: hi
<Warrens> ChanServ: hi
<Warrens> locobot_2: ubuntulo1 ChanServ lol
<IzaneFG> Warrens: Ping :p
<Warrens> g commençait djà à croir k j'ai attéri sur la mauvais planète
<Warrens> :D
<Warrens> c cmnt toi?
<IzaneFG> cha va cha va :D
<IzaneFG> tu es sur la bonne planete :)
<Warrens> hum... ça me rassure
<Warrens> les projets, ça avance?
<IzaneFG> heu... petit petit hein
<Warrens> coe dis le vieus dicton, petit à petit l'oiseau fait son nid
<Warrens> vous êtes à kel nivo de la collecte des dos des tee-shirts là bas?
<IzaneFG> hein? :D
<IzaneFG> les T-shirt là c'est chez christmat hein
<IzaneFG> je sais pas :)
<IzaneFG> mais je vais un peu les secouer la semaine prochaine
<Warrens> d'acc
<Warrens> g voulais écrir l'évent de la release sur le loco directory mais j'arriv pas
<IzaneFG> hein
<IzaneFG> force x-(
<Warrens> ouais, il y'a u messag du genr "you are not register to any loco team"
<IzaneFG> hahahah
<Warrens> ça fait plusieur jours k g guette willy ou septox ici pr leur en parler mais k dalle
<Warrens> ksk ça sgnifie?
<IzaneFG> Septox est dans les mapanes depuis un certains temps
<IzaneFG> Ongolaboy est HS (maladie)
<IzaneFG> je sais pas si c'est parce que la team n'est pas encore approuvée
<Warrens> zut, il souffre de koi ongolaBoy?
<IzaneFG> Palu je crois bien
<Warrens> mince alors
<Warrens> en tout cas, bon rétablissemnt à lui
<Warrens> minut, prtant g vois l'event d la release de Ndere ki est write
<Warrens> ça doit êtr probablemnt ongolaBoy ki l'a fait
<IzaneFG> oui oui mais quand il était en forme hein
<Warrens> ça, c sûr
<Warrens> t'as vu la présentation et le slide k Sovo a send?
<Warrens> hé en passant, t'as le svg du logo de la team et/ou celui d'aventure libre?
<IzaneFG> heu.. non j'ai pas ces logo là :(
<IzaneFG> oui j'ai vu la présentation que sovo a send
 * IzaneFG maux de tête :(
<Warrens> on l'adopt ou on prend celle de septox?
<Warrens> g veux dir kesk t'en pense?
 * Warrens recommande à IzaneFG de prendre un cachet d'aspirine
<IzaneFG> Warrens: on prend ceux de septox, ce sont les fond officiel, faut pas qu'on nous confonde au nanga :D
<Warrens> en c ki concern la présentation, g me disais celle de septox était mieux, mais pr le slide, g me dis k c k brice a send peut fair l'affaire
<Warrens> mais bon, on verra l'avis des otres
<IzaneFG> yep
 * Warrens file émettre son avis sur le slide :p
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-23
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-24
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-25
<septox> hi
<septox> hans a change de pseudo ?
<ongolaBoy> demsking: tu pourras lire ceci pour hdmedia http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/installer_ubuntu_sans_cd et https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<septox> .
<demsking> merci ongolaBoy
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ....
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: bjr
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: depuis ce matin
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: j'ai constaté lorsque j'install un os (squeeze) à partir de ton miroir
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: qu'on sort sur internet vest http://security.debian.org
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: on avai déjà eu ce pb é tu lavais resolu
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je pense en y ajoutant une règle ds le parfeur pour la redirection de security vers tn miroir
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ....
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: non. je n'avais pas rajouté de règles
<ongolaBoy> il y a une étape où l'installeur vérifie les dépôts à utiliser
<ongolaBoy> il faut annuler avant qu'il n'aille trop loin
<ongolaBoy> pour le cas présent c'est du au fait qu'il y a eu entre la dernière mise à jour du miroir (dans la nuit) et ce matin
<ongolaBoy> des mises à jour de openssl
<ongolaBoy> conséquence, ton installeur cherche à récupérer ces paquets depuis l'internet
<ongolaBoy> mais je viens de lancer une mise à jour manuelle du miroir; ça pourra t'aider
<ariabbas> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-26
<ongolaBoy> demsking_: salut
<ongolaBoy> ari t'a donné les paramètres de `debmirror` ?
<demsking_> salut ongolaBoy
<demsking_> on va le faire aujourd'hui il a dit
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hi. Tu as finis ton installation de debian hier ?
 * ongolaBoy doit même descendre
<ariabbas> oui mais avec bcp de soucci
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: cétè pas une install cétè plusieurs
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ceux sont des machine virtuel
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je suis entraind mettre sur pied un rsx de machine virtuelle
<ongolaBoy> demsking_: peux tu me donner la version de ton debmirror stp ? apt-cache policy debmirror
<demsking_>  *** 1:2.9ubuntu1 0
<ongolaBoy> c'est ce qui inscrit sur "installé" ?
 * ongolaBoy redescend
<ongolaBoy> demsking: si ça ne te dérange pas, tu pourrais me laisser les sources de ton outil pour les connexions PPPoE
<demsking> pas de souci
<demsking> je vais essayer encore de l'uploader sur mon PPA
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-27
<demsking> salut ongolaBoy
<demsking> j'ai encore essayé l'installation là et ça affiche la même erreur
<ongolaBoy> demsking: je viens de rentrer. je vais regarder
<demsking> ok
 * ongolaBoy récupère le netboot et le mini.iso actuels.. peut être que ça résoudra le problème
<demsking> sinon le upgrade est terminé ?
<ongolaBoy> update du miroir tu veux dire ? oui
<demsking> oui
<demsking> cool
<demsking> en attendant je peux lancer mon debmirror !?
<ongolaBoy> oui bien sur
<demsking> oki
<ongolaBoy> demsking: tu peux essayer avec le nouveau mini.iso http://www.ndere.cm.refer.org/iso/netboot/precise/mini.iso ?
<ongolaBoy> ou bien.. je peux aussi te le mettre sur une clé usb pour que tu essayes d'installer
<demsking> mince... j 'ai aucun CD vierge sur moi
<demsking> et j'ai pas de clé usb !
<ongolaBoy> attends alors
<demsking> oki
<demsking> je viens de finir le update de mon miroir
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-28
<demsking> bonjour ongolaBoy
<demsking> c'est quoi déjà l'utilitaire utilisé pour créer l'aboressance d'un .deb ?
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-22
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-24
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-25
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-26
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-27
<saoungoumi> hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Trusty disponible depuis le 18/04/2014 sur http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ariabbas> indy21: hi
<ariabbas> indy21: tu as finalement fait la synchro de trusty ?
<ariabbas> indy21: sinon c'est bon sur http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu
<indy21> ariabbas: hi
<indy21> finalement je l'ai faite.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: à partir de ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: le miroir ? le miroir officiel. :D
<indy21> je pouvais pas utiliser le tien à cause des exclusions des jeux(openarena, warzone)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: en passant y'a 2 ubunteros qui veulent passer migrer.
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-23
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<patrickubuntu> slt les gars
<swellep> Salut
<patrickubuntu> qu'en est il de la release party
<patrickubuntu> sur la 14.04
<swellep> Tu es dans quelle ville ?
<patrickubuntu> je suis a douala
<swellep> Je sais pas pour Douala
<swellep> Mais a ydé y a encore rien de prévu pour l'instant
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> ping
<septox> hi
<septox> ping ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> septox: yep
<ongolaBoy> désolé .. :(
<ongolaBoy> septox: j'étais au bureau. je rentre bientôt
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-25
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> .
<qwebirc6079> h
<qwebirc6079> hi
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc6079: hi
<ongolaBoy> un allemand .. à coup sur septox :)
<qwebirc6079> yep
<qwebirc6079> la forme ?
<ongolaBoy> ça va :)
<qwebirc6079> great
<qwebirc6079> je vois qu'il y a manque ou bien que l'info ne circule pas bien sur DLA
<qwebirc6079> bref que DLA est mort
<qwebirc6079> et qu'avec un ReParOnTI les ubunteros peuvent s'entraider
<qwebirc6079> pr les autres villes je ne sais pas
<qwebirc6079> ariabbas: ping
 * ongolaBoy revient dans 10 min
<qwebirc6079> vs avez deja le net à l'uni de NDERE ?
<qwebirc6079> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> qwebirc6079: ??? change ton nickname ;)
<ariabbas> :D ok donc s'était septox :D
<septox> .
<ariabbas> "vs avez deja le net à l'uni de NDERE ?" à l'univ pas encore des soucci entre l'admin de l'univ et le FAI mais au CNF si ;)
<septox> ok
<septox> release party plan a NDERE ?
<ariabbas> euuuhhh sorry septox
<ariabbas> Pour la release nous la preparons depuis fin mars
<septox> voulais juste savoir si vs avez prevu un truc
<ariabbas> c'est vrai qu'on ne communique pas :( beaucoup mais nous la préparons le 24 ou le 31 mai
<ariabbas> nous ne pouvons pas le faire avant
<ariabbas> aujourd'hui c'est jour de depart en congé
<ariabbas> et aussi pour les JU
<ariabbas> donc le campus sera vide et les ubuntu users y compris :D
<ariabbas> J'attend juste certaines confirmations coté administratif pour la salle et coté des président des club informatique, com, francophonie pour quelque détails ;)
<septox> okay
<ongolaBoy> pour yde ..à mon niveau on fait le «strict minimum» dans le sens où j'ai la possibilité d'avoir le miroir et une salle
<ongolaBoy> et j'organise quelques activités avec ceux qui veulent bien
<ongolaBoy> on aura avant la fin de l'année peut être une activité à l'institut français autour des logiciels libres et d'autres activités notamment une key signing party
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-26
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-04-21
<saoungoumi> .
<IzaneFG> saoungoumi: http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/
<saoungoumi> dont pass
<IzaneFG> une seconde je check
#ubuntu-cm 2016-04-28
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-04-29
<indy21> hello
#ubuntu-cm 2020-04-23
<ongolaboy> .
<tnjulius> Hello!
<christmat> bonsoir à tous
#ubuntu-cm 2020-04-24
<Guest_96> Justr un test Ok ca marche
<Guest_10> Salut
<cacty> Les gars c'est cool de voir que certains pensent à revenir ici.
<cacty> Shalom
<cacty> Juste pour savoir...y aurait-il un lien direct vers le dossier permanent de stockage des logs de ce salon ? ou bien la seule manière de retrouver les conversations c'est suivant la structure sur <https://irclogs.ubuntu.org> ?
<cacty> ...pardon <https://irclogs.ubuntu.com> :'-(
<marco> slt
<marco_> hello
<cacty> Shalom marco_
<ongolaboy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2020-04-26
<coco11> .
